# Link in Frame automatisch öffnen



## Probaccardi (8. April 2005)

Hi, 
habe eine Seite mit und in einem bereich soll eine externe 
Seite (etwas zum suchen) automatisch geöffnet werden ohne das man 
etwas anklickt. Wie kann ich das realisieren? 

Also links steht in einem frame das Menu, rechts in einem extra 
Frame der Inhalt, wenn ich jetzt im Menu auf suchen gehe soll 
im rechten Frame automatisch eine externe Seite (http://www.wasweißich.xxx)
geöffnet werden geht das? 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## c2uk (8. April 2005)

Sollte genauso gehen, wie auch die anderen Links:


```
<a href="http://www.wasweissich.xxx" target="Framename">Klick M I C H</a>
```
 
 Alternativ kannst Du in den Header der Navigationsseite folgendes Eintragen:


```
<base target="Framename">
```
 
 Dann brauchst Du die target Angaben in den Links nicht mehr und standardmäßig wird dann der Link in dem Frame mit dem Namen Framename ausgeführt.

 Mehr Infos dazu gibts wie immer bei http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------



## Probaccardi (8. April 2005)

Hmm OK prima, hat jetzt geklappt und im Hauptframe öffnet 
sich die Seite (Ist übrigens keine fremde Seite sondern ein 
Suchsystem für Immobilien und wurde extra für diese Seite 
extern erstellt). 

Klappt auch wunderbar, allerdings funktioniert mein Menu 
im linken Frame dann nicht mehr (ist mit Flash erstellt). Also 
kaum das ich diesen Link aufrufe (ist ein link mit Endung 
.../suche.asp) erscheint er aber mein Navigationsmenu ist 
dann seltsamerweise nicht mehr funktionsfähig, die Buttons 
funktionieren aber beim Klick passiert nichts ? Das Frameset 
muß ja noch da sein sonst wäre ja mein Navigationsmenu weg. 

Was ist jetzt das ?

Danke nochmal und Gruß


----------



## c2uk (8. April 2005)

Bin kein Fan von Flashnavigationen und würde so etwas auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen...

Wenn Du zufällig eine Onlineversion hast, wo man sich das mal anschauen könnte, wäre das mal hilfreich, aber vielleicht kennt sich ein Flasher damit auch aus.


----------



## Probaccardi (8. April 2005)

OK aber die Links in Flash arbeiten doch genauso wie in Html, kann das 
tatsächlich mit Flash zu tun haben?


----------

